# Kick stand finish.



## Goldslinger (Feb 8, 2020)

Getting some parts ready for my 42 . Is the kickstand just painted or is it parkerized and painted? Any thoughts?


----------



## blackcat (Feb 9, 2020)

Hello;
Your kickstand is just plainted in OD.








Regards;
Serge


----------



## johan willaert (Feb 10, 2020)

As Serge wrote above, kickstands on at least Westfield Columbia G519s were painted OD...

See photo of my MG with NOS kickstand


----------

